# Download Mirroring



## Trip (Sep 25, 2001)

In Reply To This:



> *WE ARE CURRENTLY LOOKING AT PUTTING 10.1 UPGRADE ONLINE FOR DOWNLOAD.
> If you got the real 10.1 upgrade, please contact us about uploading it so we can make it available to all. We will be offering this assuming Apple doesn't object. We figure if its really free, then lets make it available.*



If you are in need of any more servers to help hold the download, I would be more than happy to try and up the file to my server (www.TannerSite.com) and be one of the hosting mirrors if needed.


----------



## Pascal (Sep 26, 2001)

What happened to the original idea anyway ??? Did Apple say that it isn't a good idea ???


----------



## ScottW (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, no official word yet... still weighing it... we don't have 10.1 ourselves yet anyhow. Should we choose to do it, we will mirror it, and should we choose to not do it, we will still provide links to those who are, so your mirror would be great.

Admin


----------



## macavenger (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> * should we choose to not do it, we will still provide links to those who are, so your mirror would be great.
> 
> Admin *



you're not going to risk it, but we should go right ahead, and you'll even link to us? Goood, now I feel safe


----------



## Trip (Sep 26, 2001)

O.K. now I get it.
Thanks Admin.


----------



## Soapvox (Sep 26, 2001)

I feel that macosx.com should NOT post unless they get the ok from apple, simply because this one act of impatience (trust me I am going to my local dealer at 9am saturday) should not bring down this institution of great knowledge... that said I want 10.1 now and if anyone can post a link that would make me sooooooooooooooooooooooo happy because this whole patience is a virtue is a bunch of BS


Please apple, give macosx.com the ability to mirror the update!!!!!!


----------



## Trip (Sep 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Soapvox _
> *Please apple, give macosx.com the ability to mirror the update!!!!!! *



In the abis that is the web nobody, not even apple, can hear you scream.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Sep 28, 2001)

How would we decide privliges? Should it be members only, or what? 

If we allow everyone to download, we'd have an incredible amount of people. If we said it was memebers only people would join for the hell of it, but then just leave. Only open it to users with 10 or more posts, and threads made of comptete gibberish start appearing. The only way that might be able to keep the traffic down is to only open to users who have existed on macosx.com since:
last week, or
the announcement of 10.1

We can't jast have an open download or else everything will be overrun.


----------



## sjb2016 (Sep 29, 2001)

If a mirror system was to be setup, use registration dates.  I've been a member for a couple of months, but I don't post much as my knowledge on X, is limited and I don't like just throwing out opinions.  Just my thoughts though.  I really hope this works out.  

Sam


----------

